

Motorola says stock Android 'the right thing,' but bows to Verizon customization - joelhaus
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/16/3513860/motorola-stock-android-customization-verizon

======
mtgx
How can Nokia, HTC and Samsung use the stock WP8 OS on Verizon and other
carriers, but Motorola can't use stock Android? I'll blame Google for it if
they really can't stand up against Verizon on this. Verizon is using double
standards and Google should not tolerate this. They've backed down far too
often on Verizon's demands.

If Motorola also worked to have a stronger position globally, they wouldn't be
as dependent on Verizon, either, but I haven't seen Motorola try too hard on
other countries or continents.

